# Dave Goodfellow Scotch Yoke 2 cylinder



## navigator (Feb 3, 2011)

The build was from the plans found on Dave's website http://www.davegoodfellow.com. I added a few modifications of my own; a ball bearing on the crankshaft, some brass plumbing, and few gaskets, but essentially it is built to Dave's plans.
















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yqBzT2dIao&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## wareagle (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice! Well done. Great runner, too!

Thanks for sharing!  :bow:


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 3, 2011)

Well done Navigator!! Runs like a Swiss watch too 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work, it looks and runs great!


----------



## rleete (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds nice. Cat didn't seem too impressed, though.


----------



## dreeves (Feb 3, 2011)

What a great runner 

Dave


----------



## Mr VG (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice, I like the setup and the layout of your engine. 

Mr VG


----------



## Maryak (Feb 3, 2011)

Good one Nav :bow: :bow:

Now I know where you keep your spare cash. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## navigator (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds nice. Cat didn't seem too impressed, though.

Actually a dog who does a good bit of the QC on the projects. Click on the link to see a picture of him at work checking out one of Elmer's Tinys.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=12511.0

Jim


----------



## Afdem Steam Co. (Feb 11, 2011)

Very clean engine. Nice job.


----------



## cfellows (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a real nice looking engine. Nice finish, too.

Chuck


----------



## doubletop (Feb 28, 2012)

This is novel, echoes of Chuck's inside out

Pete


----------



## steamer (Feb 28, 2012)

Great job Jim!

Dave


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice work.

Vince


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 3, 2012)

navigator,

That's an interesting design and very nicely done. Thanks for the picture of all the parts: It puts all the work in perspective.

--ShopShoe


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello Jim, a nice smooth runner you have for all of your efforts. Well done. I was wondering, is the site you referred to still up? I would very much like to peruse the drawings but I keep getting re-routed to some other silly free-for-all site that has nothing to do with this engine and can not for the life of me find it doing a G'search. Many thanks for sharing with us. 

regards

BC1
Jim


----------



## shred (Mar 4, 2012)

You could try http://archive.org with the old URL. I had a brief e-mail chat with Dave several years ago and he was having some health issues then, so hopefully he's still with us.


----------



## miner49r (Mar 4, 2012)

Good runner Jim. I am always hypnotized watching the moving parts.
Alan


----------



## rleete (Mar 4, 2012)

Bearcar1, http://homemetalshopclub.org/projects/scotchx2/scotchx2.html has plans.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Shred, thanks for the link. I did in fact try that and was able to find an archived version of Dave's website. Unfortunately there were no images available as he more than likely had them stored off-site somewhere. The link he listed to the PDF plans file led me back out to that silly site that I ran into in my first attempts.  Rleete, thank you as well, I already have those drawings and do not really feel up to reinventing the wheel to adapt them to what Dave originally designed. I'll just keep plugging away and perhaps with a bit of good fortune, come up with the prize in the bottom of the box. ???  

BTW: Navigator, I am sorry for highjacking your thread, mybad, yes I am. I'm going to my room now.

BC1
Jim


----------

